# Bushing noise? Power steering pump?



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

It is embarrassingly loud. Shot this in the parking garage this morning. Sheesh! I am not going to sneak up on anybody, that's for sure.

Truck steers fine, no pull, no binding. All turns are smooth. Squeals and creaks are really LOUD though. Been this way since I first got the Navigator. Tire wear is pefect, truck doesn't pull or wander. What on Earth is causing this racket?


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

*Re: Bushing noise? Power steering pump? WTF?*

It seems that the sound is heard even if the vehicle is not moving. Open the hood, start the engine & have someone turn the wheel while you try to determine exactly where the noise is. If you still can't tell, lift the entire front end off the ground & repeat the test.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Bushing noise? Power steering pump? WTF?*



Guap0_ said:


> It seems that the sound is heard even if the vehicle is not moving. Open the hood, start the engine & have someone turn the wheel while you try to determine exactly where the noise is. If you still can't tell, lift the entire front end off the ground & repeat the test.


Yeah, I noticed the squeal while stopped and turning the steering wheel. That has to be steering related. I will check fluid level at lunch. Truck steers fine though. I would expect sfeering issues if the fluid was low.


----------



## tunecan92 (Sep 13, 2018)

*Re: Bushing noise? Power steering pump? WTF?*

It's not power steering issue if you here it while stopped. If you had a leak or low on fluid it would make more of a groaning howl sound and not a squeak or squeal. I think it might be a belt issue of some kind

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Bushing noise? Power steering pump? WTF?*



tunecan92 said:


> It's not power steering issue if you here it while stopped. If you had a leak or low on fluid it would make more of a groaning howl sound and not a squeak or squeal. I think it might be a belt issue of some kind
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


Doing some research on the internet, could be belt tensioner and idler pulley (and belt). I am going to take the belt off this w/e and check everything out.


----------



## tunecan92 (Sep 13, 2018)

*Re: Bushing noise? Power steering pump? WTF?*

my friend told me that has worked on cars before in the past that to fix your squeaky belt you can just put a little bit of Dawn dish soap on it and it will stop the squeak


Bigplanz said:


> Doing some research on the internet, could be belt tensioner and idler pulley (and belt). I am going to take the belt off this w/e and check everything out.


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

*Re: Bushing noise? Power steering pump? WTF?*

Sounds like steering linkage to me. Maybe lower mast jacket bearing? Need to get it on jack stands and have someone turn the wheel so you can try to determine where exactly.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Bushing noise? Power steering pump? WTF?*

For me it was the idler pulley.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

*Re: Bushing noise? Power steering pump? WTF?*



> Yeah, I noticed the squeal while stopped and turning the steering wheel. That has to be steering related.


Exactly! When you have time test it the way I described in post #3.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Bushing noise? Power steering pump? WTF?*

Certain pavement will cause the tires to make noise.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

That noise was not from the pavement.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

That is a dry ball joint or tie rod end. Have someone get in truck and turn the steering wheel back and forth when your under truck and put your mechanics stethoscope on the ball joints and tie rod ends. You could probably feel it with your hand. Be careful:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Brainbucket said:


> That is a dry ball joint or tie rod end. Have someone get in truck and turn the steering wheel back and forth when your under truck and put your mechanics stethoscope on the ball joints and tie rod ends. You could probably feel it with your hand. Be careful:vs_cool:


Lower ball joint, I assume? If they have fittings, I will pop some grease in them.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

That Mercedes is making exactly the same noise as my Navigator. I will put my stethoscope on it today. Might be buying a ball joint press today too. Thanks to all!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Stabiliser bar bushings can screech too.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I checked out the lower ball joints. Everything is original. 18 year old tie rods, ball joints, bushings, control arms (both), everthing. None of it has ever been touched.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bigplanz said:


> I checked out the lower ball joints. Everything is original. 18 year old tie rods, ball joints, bushings, control arms (both), everthing. None of it has ever been touched.


 Did you find it?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Bigplanz said:


> I checked out the lower ball joints. Everything is original. 18 year old tie rods, ball joints, bushings, control arms (both), everthing. None of it has ever been touched.





I really can't explain why but turning the wheels makes the pump work harder and a bad idler pulley will make noise when that happens. I've been there and done that. Never really identified the problem until it locked up and the belt snapped.


My 22 year is still a virgin in the front end components also. I am going to change the shocks when cooler weather gets here.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Have you greased the front end.?


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

:devil3:


ron45 said:


> Have you greased the front end.?


Nothing on the suspension has a zerk fitting it has been raining every day here, so I waiting for a sunny weekend to investigate further. All original everything, and just looking under the truck I can see bad upper control arm bushings.


----------

